# Jointer Planer/thicknesser trouble, help!



## ryanlewis (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm pretty inexperienced when it comes to woodwork and really just starting to get into it.

At the moment I am building a dining table from some old Rimu floor joists but I am having trouble with my jointer/thicknesser planer.

I have a combination planer which I picked up cheap and I have spent a bit of time trying to get the blades set etc. but when I run the timber over the jointer its not cutting even. As it runs over the planer the back left corner is cutting about 1mm more than the rest.

Any ideas on how i can fix it? It seems to even out when I put it through the thicknesser which leads me to believe its the tables that aren't square, as oppose to the blades.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Which J/P you have?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


???


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

Sounds like the knives might be higher


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Just at the back of the board like snipe but only in the back left corner of the board? Hmm. Might be that the outfeed wing needsmto be adjusted? Maybe its lower on the left side of the out feed wing. Here's a quick test. As you are planing a board that is long enough to get past the edge of the outfeed wing before it clears the indeed roller apply slight upward pressure on the out feed side. If the board is flat then I would suspect the outfeed wing. Good luck.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

If the beds aren't co planar you'll know it by running a straight edge along the outside edge of the out-feed bed to suspend over the in-feed. Raise the in-feed to prevent your narrowest feeler gauge from passing under the straight edge. Slide the straight edge to the fence side and retest. 
If there is more space under the straight edge or the straight edge is raised and creating a gap at the out-feed bed it's non coplanar.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

I reread the post and I'm confused. I thought you were talking about a planer so my comments are directed at planer use. If you are talking about a jointer then disregard my comments. If you are talkimg about jointing a board then i agree with gidrah re beds not being coplanar provided your blades are all set level with the outfeed table.


----------



## ryanlewis (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys, I had a good look today and I think I have a combination of problems. Basiy neither table is flush and if don't know that I can fix it, although my father in law is adamant he can. Might have to invest in a new one


----------

